# Air Con Cleaners



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thought this might be of interest now that summer is here.
Eurocarparts have a half price sale (that's not really half price) on at the moment for Air Con Cleaners:
http://www.eurocarparts.com/air-con-cleaner

For example: Normfest Viro One Shot Plus A/C Treatment 100ml £4.99 (free delivery)

Wynns Clean Air (Mint) 100ml £4.99 (free delivery)

I haven't used any of these products personally but have used the BH Citrus Bomb which is pretty good (£9.95 delivered)


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Normfest every time

make sur eyou changed the pollen filter/.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Decided to try one of the NormFest's :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

sjk said:


> Normfest every time
> 
> make sur eyou changed the pollen filter/.


Good tip that I forgot to mention.

When I cleaned my system I removed the pollen filter while the product was spraying into the vent and replaced it with a brand new filter afterwards.

Never used Normfest before, how does it compare with other brands like Comma?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Might do this... is it best to relpace the filter before or after? My head would say after, but then using the old clogged filter during might prevent it circulating as it should?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

lobotomy said:


> Might do this... is it best to relpace the filter before or after? My head would say after, but then using the old clogged filter during might prevent it circulating as it should?


I removed the old pollen filter when I treated my aircon, my logic being that if I left the filter in place, the product would get filtered through the pollen filter and not be that effective, it wouldn't circulate through the aircon system properly. Once the product was empty I then installed a new pollen filter.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the cleaner works by re-circulating the air already in the car, thereby drawing the cleaner-charged air through the aircon system over and over again. 

I don't know if all systems are the same but on those cars I've had, the pollen filter sits between the external air intake and the pump which draws air into the car i.e. before the air reaches the aircon. Therefore the pollen filter isn't coming into play if the setting is on re-circulate. The aircon cleaner chemical isn't going to go anywhere near the pollen filter and so it doesn't really matter if the pollen filter is new, old, or not there at all.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I get the Einszett kit off Mick's garage for less than a tenner. The air con bomb is much larger than the others and you also get a can of foam disinfectant for thoroughly cleaning the vents etc. I found the comma etc where the same as the car pride ones poundland used to sell.

As for the pollen filter what's the point in cleaning the air con system and putting/leaving a dirty filter in. If the air con system smelled/needed cleaned in the first place then surely the filter is past its best.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

tarbyonline said:


> As for the pollen filter what's the point in cleaning the air con system and putting/leaving a dirty filter in. If the air con system smelled/needed cleaned in the first place then surely the filter is past its best.


It's worthwhile checking to see if the pollen filter is approaching or past replacement time and change it if required but to suggest that the smell comes from the pollen filter is wrong. The smell comes from the build up of dirt, moisture and bacteria which forms on the evaporator.

If you were to replace the pollen filter only in a car with smelly aircon you would still have smelly aircon because the source of the smell would still be the evaporator.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

What is the exact process (step-by-step) when using Normfest one-shot? When I looked at the instructions it said something about leaving it on floor mat, but to cover the mat? Also, although not mentioned in the instructions, it seems that removing the pollen filter is good practice?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

DetailMark said:


> What is the exact process (step-by-step) when using Normfest one-shot? When I looked at the instructions it said something about leaving it on floor mat, but to cover the mat? Also, although not mentioned in the instructions, it seems that removing the pollen filter is good practice?


Normally you place the canister on the floor of the passenger seat. The reason for covering the mat is that there can be condensation/liquid which gathers around and thus under the canister as it discharges, so it is to avoid you potentially getting wet carpets.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I would recommend to place some newspaper on the carpets to avoid any staining when using the product and to also make sure that you don't place the canister too close to the interior plastics as it will usually stain, as well as not placing it too close the pollen filter housing, on my car there are a few electrical connections under the passenger footwell. 
I placed the canister at an angle spraying into the pollen filter housing, something like the pic below:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

cant fault the bilthamber one i used ages ago


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the Comma Air Conditioning Cleaner:










I've used it in different cars and it always works perfectly and leaves a nice clean Citrus aroma in the car


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Haven't tried it on really bad examples but I picked up some carpride air con bombs in poundland some time ago which seem to be the same as many of the more expensive ones. Worth a punt if you come across them at only a quid!


----------

